# honda hs520a governor problem



## crosstalk (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a honda hs520a snowblower with a governor problem. The governor arm broke when I was using the machine and it briefly overspeeded (a few seconds) before I shut it off. I got a new governor arm and installed it on the governor arm shaft. Did the static adjustment and started the machine. Still overspeeding so I shut it down.

The governor arm wasn't pushing the throttle closed. I removed the governor arm and the retaining clip on the shaft, and twisted the governor arm shaft around a bit and reinstalled the retaining clip. Reinstalled the governor arm and it seems to be working ok. The machine seems like it is vibrating more than usual, but I could be mistaken.

Is it possible the governor arm shaft flipped out of position when the arm broke? The retaining clip still seems to be out of place because I can't get the flat part to rest in the notch in the shaft without having the clip hang up on the casting protrusion so I am concerned that I need to check the internals or keep flipping the shaft around until I get the position correct. Any thoughts/experience?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms. it could be the fly weights on the gov it self. might need to get a new gov.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda issued a Service Bulletin for the HS520 "Broken Governor Arm" back in lat 2007. A new design arm is the fix, and it should be the only one available from Honda parts by now...you need a tachometer to properly set the engine speed to 3,750~3,850 rpm

Drop me a PM with your email and I'll send you a copy of the bulletin (too big to post here). It has good illustrations on how to R&R the governor arm and set the engine speed correctly.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

I had the same problem and replaced the broken governor control arm with Honda's new designed arm, but nothing I tried after the arm replacement slowed the engine rpm down below about 5,000, until I tore the engine apart and found the governor control shaft bent inside the engine. I have some nice pics of this but can't figure out how to post them here. I replaced the bent governor control shaft (which cost about $3) and reassembled the engine and it now runs like new again. My assessmant is that when the arm broke (probably due to vibrations over a long time period), the shaft connected to the arm (which is 75& inside the engine case and 25% outside) swung around and struck the timing gear on the crankshaft which then bent the shaft so that it could no longer make contact with the governor mechanism, and consequently could no longer throttle down the engine rpm. To avoid a possible internal engine problem, anyone who owns an HS520 should check into whether or not they have the old design gov control arm and replace it if they do. HS520A: SZBG-6000001 ~ 6603800 
and HS520AS/KAS: SZBG-6000001 ~ 6116710. Honda issued a service bulletin on this problem in 2007, and in the bulletin hints that Honda may replace the old design control arm for free, but contact your Honda dealer about this 1st.


----------



## oldpool (Feb 22, 2015)

just had the same problem was wondering how to get to the governor shaft, any one know any links to shop manuals for this unit? i welded the governor arm back together. Started it up and it seems there is no governor, no movement at the shaft. Any help would be appreciated. I like this snowblower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Oldpool 

someone should be along soon to help you out.


Is this it ? : http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Honda HS520A-AS.pdf


----------



## oldpool (Feb 22, 2015)

You guys in Wisconsin get a lot of snow. Thanks I'm looking for the shop manual.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

oldpool said:


> You guys in Wisconsin get a lot of snow. Thanks I'm looking for the shop manual.


Honda sells paper copies direct (free shipping) via Amazon and eBay. Here are the links:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*

Now Honda also issued a Service Bulletin back in 2007 on certain HS520 units that might have a broken governor arm; later production units got an updated design. All governor arms in part stock are of the new design. The Service Bulletin includes a good detailed procedure to remove & replace the arm, as well as how to set the correct maximum throttle engine speed (tachometer required). Drop me a PM with your email and I can send you a .PDF copy of the bulletin.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

oldpool,
I'm afraid you must remove the engine and unbolt it into its 2-halves, and then you have access to removing the governor control shaft. This shaft is probably bent, like mine was, and when the governor mechanism actuates, it doesn't make contact with the bent shaft, so the control arm (which is the part you welded back together), which is attached to the shaft, doesn't move either, so there's no control of the engine speed. Robert emailed me the same bulletin he offered to email to you, but this doesn't help to replace the bent shaft - it's only good for replacing the control arm, which you have already done, and then for doing the engine rpm fine adjustment. I took many photos when I removed the engine and took it apart, and I'll be happy to share them with you.


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

oldpool,
maybe there's still hope for you to make an easy fix. my previous post was about my son, Mike's, HS520. I also had the same overspeeding engine rpm problem with my other son, Marc's, HS520 after I replaced his old design gov control arm with the new designed arm, because I didn't get the gov control shaft rotated into the correct position when I mounted the new control arm. When I finally got the shaft into the correct position on the 2nd try, the engine ran fine. The technical bulletin from Robert will tell how to do this. here's an excerpt from the bulletin: "8. Adjust the new governor arm as follows:
Rotate the governor arm shaft clockwise, hold the governor arm in the full throttle position, and then tighten the governor arm nut to the specified torque."

I hope this easy fix gets your HS520 going ok, otherwise your problem may be as in my previous post.


----------



## fespo (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello, new the group here. I have the same problem with a my snowblower. I did not buy it new so I will have to fix it my self. I have no problems work on a small engine I just don't know what I looking for. Thank


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

fespo said:


> Hello, new the group here. I have the same problem with a my snowblower. I did not buy it new so I will have to fix it my self. I have no problems work on a small engine I just don't know what I looking for. Thank



Hi Fespo, 

I would suggest that you start a new thread about any problems you might be having, instead of latching onto this old thread which has been around since 2015. People are more likely to see a new thread than dig through an old one that was long since solved.


----------



## Tom C (Dec 27, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Honda sells paper copies direct (free shipping) via Amazon and eBay. Here are the links:
> 
> *Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
> *Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*
> ...


My HS520 just broke the Governor arm, where do I get the part # and or the part ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Tom









You've posted the same porblem in three different threads. This one's a three year old thread so you'd likely be better served by starting a new thread of your own. Then to find the exact part # more detailed info of which HS520 you own would help but I'm guessing they might all use the same engine but that's a guess.

By pulling up one of the HS520 models out of this list





Search : eReplacementParts.com


eReplacementParts.com : Search -




www.ereplacementparts.com





I came up with :





Arm- Governor [16551-ZL8-010] for Honda Lawn Equipments | eReplacement Parts


Buy a Honda Arm- Governor [16551-ZL8-010] for your Honda Lawn Equipment - The governor arm attaches to the throttle return spring and the governor rod. This...




www.ereplacementparts.com






.


----------

